# iPhone 6 plus



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

Why does the app not have audible ping. I used to hear the trip request now I don't.


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure exactly what you mean. I'm referring to the fact of when I have the phone in my hand outside my car or inside my car when I have a trip request it makes no sound I don't use a headset I don't use Bluetooth my sound on my phone is up and for some reason it doesn't ping on a regular basis


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You "Ringer & Alerts" volume works separate from the music audio in the control center. 
Go under: Setting>Sounds make sure audio is up.


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

My problem has nothing to do with music. All ringers are up and working. It's the audible ping that is missing from trip requests.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dmaggard said:


> My problem has nothing to do with music. All ringers are up and working. It's the audible ping that is missing from trip requests.


 make sure app is in the foreground. and turn off bluetooth even if you think its not connected it might be. and check the silent/ mute button on the side


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

It's the bluetooth. Mine does the same unless my stereo is on playing music off the phone. I went on the uber app to settings, accessibility, use flash for requests ON.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine has the same issue. It is not related to any connectivity or volume setting. When the app is in the background there is no audible ping. When it is in the foreground all is normal. There's an issue with the app and/or phone. It's getting irritating, been this way for weeks. I've missed some pings because of this.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

It happened to me too, no audible alerts. I disconnected it from my car bluetooth and it suddenly alerts again. Reconnected my car bluetooth and it's all still working as intended again.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Happens to me too from time to time. I have missed pings because of it. Problem in app, not related to anything you are doing.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Put the flash function on while it's not make an audible alert. Settings - Accessibility


----------

